# Fungus and neons/glowlights



## chuby (May 4, 2009)

I have 2 neons and 2 glow lights that have contracted what I think is a false body fungus, I am currently treating with maracyn, in a 5.5 gal. tank. what else can i do? what are my chances of them getting better?


----------

